
Professional Software Development - metmirr
https://mixmastamyk.bitbucket.io/pro_soft_dev/index.html
======
weliketocode
> 2010s:

> Continuous Integration & Delivery

> Workplace domination by “lumber-sexuals”

This is the best the author could come up with for major developments this
decade?

Are you kidding?

~~~
s3cur3
For those, like me, who had no idea what a “lumbersexual” was:
[https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Lumbersexual](https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Lumbersexual)

~~~
temporallobe
Everybody now: ”Heees a lumberjack and he’s ok, he sleeps all night and he
works all day...”

------
sureaboutthis
What he writes about version control and svn.

> its fully centralized design is largely considered obsolete

> ...it is still widely used, maintained, and appropriate for a few use cases,
> such as for folks who require centralization and/or increased security
> controls for one reason or another.

Statements like this sour the whole book for me and makes me feel it's written
by one whose experience is lacking.

~~~
garganzol
Those statements are mostly true. One of those few use cases where centralized
version control still has a lot traction is game dev. Because of large files
and a need to manage them efficiently on relatively limited local disks.

~~~
koonsolo
You also have to ask the question if the "distributed" functionality is really
necessary. Even if companies use git or mercurial or whatever, most have a
central repository anyway. They basically offer no extra value over Subversion
on that specific (but most prominent) feature in practice.

~~~
maxxxxx
A lot of the young guys I work with don't even really know about the
distributed characteristics. For them git is Bitbucket or Github. that's all
they know.

~~~
sanderjd
They'll learn. Things like cheap branching didn't become useful to me until I
had a bunch of stuff going on at once, which didn't happen until I graduated
to more senior roles.

------
perfunctory
I find it strange/sad that the chapter "Construction" has zero code samples.
Most of the software development books I've seen come out recently are
focusing on programming related subjects - methodologies, processes,
architecture, ... - not programming itself. The only book on actual code
construction I am aware of is "Code complete". But the latest edition is from
2004. Does anybody know more recent works on the subject?

~~~
ben336
Philosophy Of Software Design is a recent work on the subject

Amazon: [https://amzn.to/2Rpu6zX](https://amzn.to/2Rpu6zX)

Book review I wrote a while back: [https://benmccormick.org/2018/12/31/book-
review-philosophy-o...](https://benmccormick.org/2018/12/31/book-review-
philosophy-of-software-design/)

~~~
noir_lord
Hands down my favourite programming book of the last decade.

------
vortico
>2010s: Workplace domination by “lumber-sexuals”

What

~~~
siquick
__A not-so-manly man dressing like a lumberjack (although a lot more refined)
and sporting a beard that has the volume of a lumberjacks beard and the groom
of a hipster, cashing in on the "rugged, outdoor stereotype" Most of these
guys aren't very good with their hands and only want to seem so because God
forbid you would get those soft lotion treated hands dirty. Lumberjacks are
typically known for their strength and being able to work with their hands.
Most lumbersexuals would be stumped changing a tire. __[1]

apparently

[1][https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Lumbersexual](https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Lumbersexual)

~~~
wolfi1
regarding lumberjacks:
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=89LfQUlcNFk](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=89LfQUlcNFk)

------
madlynormal
This is a great read, not only Software Developers, but also Product Managers,
and Owners, who would like a better understanding of the development cycle
they're working within.

------
garganzol
Would love to see this in PDF. Is there a way to get it?

~~~
nhebb
See chapter 0, section 0.5 - "Purchasing This Book."

------
willbw
Very enjoyable writing style and content that is resonating with me as a
developer who has made the transition from university to professional life
recently.

------
ox_n
I'm real curious how he got the rights to the image on the cover.

~~~
Gys
Its also the cover of a Joy Division lp. There might not have been a
copyright.

See: [https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/sa-visual/pop-
culture-p...](https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/sa-visual/pop-culture-
pulsar-origin-story-of-joy-division-s-unknown-pleasures-album-cover-video/)

~~~
ox_n
I saw a copyright on every version of that image I could find.

~~~
kgwgk
See also: [https://adamcap.com/2011/05/19/the-history-
of/](https://adamcap.com/2011/05/19/the-history-of/) (mentioned in the
Scientific American piece).

------
Dowwie
+1 for including the Zen of Python in the design section

------
Jahak
Thank you very much, very interesting book

